# your dream 32 and 42 gallon



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

So , i have a 42 gallon tank, and just today got my hands on another 32 gallon.
both saltwater.

so, assuming these were ur tanks, make ur dream tank, money not an option.
this will help me choose my tank inhabitants, and i guess can be fun to see what anyone would want to put in their tank. so gogo 

42 gallon :
2 occelaris clownfish
3 fire fish
2 cleaner shrimp
(nnot really planned this out but ) 1 bubble tip anemone

32 gallon: 
1 valentini
3 blue neon goby

now your turn


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I would like to have a tidal pool tank with alot of anemones, leather corals, feather dusters. All of these would have to be able to handle a ton of current as I would have a constant action of waves. The movement would be continuous. I would use wave makers on timers to create the effect. And I mean HUGE powerheads to generate the flow. Filtration would be outrageously high, maybe 50x per hour or more. Night lighting would be a must.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

any fish / inverts?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

42 gallon : (drilled)
60-80 lbs of Walt Smith Premium Fiji LR
2 Occelaris Clownfish 
1 Helfrichi Firefish 
1 Red Scooter Dragonette 
1 SixLine Wrasse
1 Devils Hand Leather
1 Purple Hairy Sinularia
Orange Bam Bam Zoanthid Colony
Fire 'n' Ice Zoanthid Colony
Yellow Skirt/Blue Mouth Zoanthid Colony
Pink & Green Gorilla Nipple Zoanthid Colony
Bright Yellow Zoanthid Colony
3-5 Orange/Purple Ricordea Mushrooms 
3-5 Blue/Green Ricordea Mushrooms
Purple Fanworm
2 fancy brittle stars
20 Blue Leg hermits (5 in refugium)
15 Reef Hermits (5 in refugium)
5 Red Leg Hermits
15 Trochus Snails (5 in refugium)
5 Margarita Snails
10 Nerite Snails
10 Cerith Snails
15 Nassarius Snails
10 Stomatella Snails (half in refugium)
2 Mexican Turbo Snails


32 gallon: 
Sump with 18 g fuge


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

hmm, i never thought of using the 32 gallon as a sump for my 42 gallon. that may work out.


----------

